# how do I delete my forum account?



## Xena

Hi,

How do I delete my account please?

Thanks.


----------



## 827Aug

Accounts can not be deleted. The policy/remedy is found in http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...public-forums-like-talkaboutmarriage-com.html 

Deleting Your Posts - Every user who has the ability to post on this forum also has the ability to delete any of their posts. This can be done by checking off the box at the top right of the post, and scrolling down to the drop down menu that has the option to delete your post. To delete all of your posts, do a forum search for "posts by this user" and enter your user name. Follow the same procedure by checking the box in the top right of each post, and choosing "delete posts." We do not delete users or cancel accounts, however we do give you the ability to delete any information you put on the site.

Hope this helps.


----------

